# would anyone share pictures of their large birds with me for my art coursework?



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

what it is, is in art, i've got to design a shoe and im going to be making it myself with wire and paper mache, i've decided i'm going to pick either snakes or big birds like vultures/eagles/owls bla bla bla or maybe even put them both together?

so if you could, it'd really help me out a lot! thanks 

pictures welcomed obviously 

i'm putting this in the dwa section for people's cobras and i'm putting this in the snake section for people's other snakes


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

he may not be large, but he is an owl


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

miss_ferret said:


> he may not be large, but he is an owl
> image
> image
> image


he's gorgeous! thank you


----------



## anthony reilly (Jan 16, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> he may not be large, but he is an owl
> image
> image
> image


lovely lookin barny but the ring should be above the anklet mate


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

anthony reilly said:


> lovely lookin barny but the ring should be above the anklet mate


it is now, long story involving leather supply and poor quality bought ones short: they were his temporary kit while i made new as his old ones had to be removed, new ones wernt made and i had to take him out.


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

I would love to put some pictures on but i don't know how you put them on with out photobook.Could you help me out?


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> he may not be large, but he is an owl
> image
> image
> image


 Lovely barn owl :2thumb: nice pitcures too.


----------

